# Phrag Ruby Slippers



## Chuck (Sep 12, 2010)

I particularly like the pouch on this one.


----------



## wojtek (Sep 12, 2010)

Very interesting blooms and color  Well done


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 12, 2010)

caudatum x besseae!? I do like besseae colored Phrags , and this one is really great, not only for color, but also the shape!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful! And this one of my favorite phrag. hybrid. How wide is the flower?


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Verrry nice!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Beautiful! And this one of my favorite phrag. hybrid. How wide is the flower?



The flower is not particularly big. The petals are 10 cm (4 inches) long and the overall width is 14 cm.


----------



## etex (Sep 12, 2010)

Very lovely-gorgeous color and great shape!! Very cool!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!!



I'll agree with NYEric on this one, because it is a besseae hybrid that isn't trying to be besseae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a very fine Ruby Slippers!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow - that's spectacular!

e-spice


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 12, 2010)

wow! very nice one! 

I normally do not like this kind of Phrag Hybrids, but this is one I like!


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2010)

Easily one of my favorite Phrag hybrids. Just lovely :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

excellent!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! This is a very nice one!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice!! the veins on the pouch are interesting


----------



## hardy (Sep 14, 2010)

So beautiful!! I wish phrags were more available here...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: 
You're killing me Chuck! How many growths? I have 2 of these -flavums, I think mine need some growing up. One is what I'd consider vigorous, the other a bit slow & slow some heat stress but at least it didn't get a rot & croak!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 15, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool:
> You're killing me Chuck! How many growths? I have 2 of these -flavums, I think mine need some growing up. One is what I'd consider vigorous, the other a bit slow & slow some heat stress but at least it didn't get a rot & croak!



This one currently has 3 growths, two old previously bloomed growths and the current blooming growth. It did have to be a couple of growths before it started to bloom originally. (Sorry, had to edit this. I looked at the wrong plant for the original reply)


----------



## toddybear (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! One day mine might flower


----------

